# dune



## penfeind (Apr 22, 2006)

i am in the mood for an almighty rant but first i want to know your oppinions have you read the scifi clasic dune? do you think the new series by K.J. anderson and brian herbert (henceforth pincky and the brian) have killed the orijanals(i dont know how to spell that but im sure you know what i mean )


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 22, 2006)

not sure about the new shit but i loved the first two.five books.


----------



## SaffronSong (Apr 22, 2006)

I love the original and the two books that immediately follow it, but I don't care for the rest.  I don't think the new writers killed it; it was already on its way down when old Frank Herbert finished off God Emperor of Dune.  It feels as if they're lacking in substance.  Still, Dune holds a special place on my bookshelf and I wouldn't have it any other way.  Bad continuations or no.


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2006)

penfeind said:
			
		

> i am in the mood for an almighty rant but first i want to know your oppinions have you read the scifi clasic dune? do you think the new series by K.J. anderson and brian herbert (henceforth pincky and the brian) have killed the orijanals(i dont know how to spell that but im sure you know what i mean )


No, you can't _kill the originals_, they stand in their own right as classics. The newer books are a little different, and some like them some don't. I'm glad they were written.


----------

